#ubuntu-qa 2015-07-03
<RPiAwesomeness> !join #ubuntu-quality
<ubot5> RPiAwesomeness: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lubotu3> RPiAwesomeness: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RPiAwesomeness> Oops
